# What style of Ju-jitsu and what belt level?



## jujitsujim (Jan 5, 2009)

I just started studing Kempo Ju-jitsu. I am a white belt.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MarkBarlow (Jan 5, 2009)

My primary style is Akayama Ryu but I've also studied Jikishinkage Ryu and Seki Ryu.


----------



## myusername (Jan 6, 2009)

Goshin Combat Jujutsu, still a white belt.

http://www.kevinohagan.com/Webpages/Pages/Home.htm


----------



## chav buster (Jan 7, 2009)

i have just started training in mckenzie ryu ju jitsu which is a blend of ju jitsu and keysi fighting methods primarily, i havent graded yet

i have done judo and bjj in the past if you consider them jujitsu didnt grade in bjj but got to green belt in judo.


----------



## chav buster (Jan 7, 2009)

myusername said:


> Goshin Combat Jujutsu, still a white belt.
> 
> http://www.kevinohagan.com/Webpages/Pages/Home.htm


 
i have a book of kevins and would love to train with him but i live in london.


----------



## WesternCiv (Jan 7, 2009)

Fifth kyu, Shoto Tanemura's KJJR


----------



## myusername (Jan 7, 2009)

chav buster said:


> i have a book of kevins and would love to train with him but i live in london.



He is very very good. I don't get to train under him very much as he mainly concentrates on the MMA side of things now and has handed over the day to day instruction of his combat jujutsu classes to his senior black belts. Excellent syllabus though and his instructors are top notch. He often holds seminars that I attend and now that I am more competant in the jujutsu I am planning on attending his MMA sunday morning sessions with 1 hour tuiton and then open mat. I have learned so much doing his system and he has really changed my mind set about self defence and combat. I heartily recommend training with him if you ever get the chance to attend one of his seminars or are ever in Bristol.

What book have you got?


----------



## Korppi76 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hokutoryu jujutsu yellow or orange, can remember anymore (trained it for few years 9 years ago)
Jujutsu 2000 changed to Jiyu-ryu ju-jutsu, white because I just train it so randomly (for last 2-3 years)


----------



## Koshou911 (Jan 18, 2009)

I currently train in 2 styles of Jiu Jitsu.  Koshou Ryu (green belt)  and Kitsune Ryu (Yellow belt).


I started with Koshou/Cushinan Jiujitsu about a year ago and loved it so much I wanted more.  When I learned that the style my sensei first studied in and based some of his curriculum on(if I were to guess Koshou is about 30% Kitsune) was taught very close to me and thats when I took up Kitsune as well.

The reason I can do this is that both my senseis are very good friends and taking up Kitsune has definately helped my study of Koshou Ryu Jiujitsu.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 18, 2009)

Kempo Jujutsu and have been a black belt for 14 years. Hey James I didn't realized you started this thread.


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 19, 2009)

I train in the Ju Jutsu Norway system and also take the occational lesson in Brazillian JJ, Nihon Goshin Ryu or Alain Sailly`s Goshindo. Still a blue belt, have not really focused on grading the last year.

I am also a brown belt in Wado Ryu wich some consider to be as much JJ as Karate.


----------



## kill bill (Jan 22, 2009)

Miyama Ryu Combat Jujutsu, just promoted to Black Belt (Okuiri)


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 4, 2009)

Aiki ninjutsu: a combation of teachings from Daitoryu, Kyushin ryu, Eishen Ryu, Kukishin Ryu and arts found in the X kans.

2nd dan since 11/08 been training for 5 1/2 years at this point in this particular system.


----------



## Tomu (Feb 4, 2009)

I am a white belt in Aka ryu jujitsu.  Getting ready to test for yellow.  Love it so far.  This style is a blend of 70% jujitsu, 20% karate, and 10% kickboxing.  Definitely not a koryu art but I like it and it is effective.


----------

